# KDE hangs up using cifs and kernel 2.6.9

## Enlighter

Hi,

I've got a mad problem using kde (3.3.1) with cifs and kernel 2.6.9. All KDE apps accessing files on a mounted samba (3.0.7) share using the cifs module are hanging up and are not killable - even not using -9. Using kernel 2.6.8.1/cifs, 2.6.9/smbfs or a non kde application works fine. I have this problem on two clients (both using the same server). I cannot see any errors in the log files of the server or on the client's log files. Does anybody have an idea?

Bye, Michael

----------

## merky1

I've the got same issues.  When I try to access a samba share konqueror seems to lock up.  I switched from smbfs to cifs becasue I thought it would provide better performance, but this is not working so well.

----------

## grooveman

I am also having the same problems   :Evil or Very Mad:  .  It took me nearly 4 months to get an answer to my initial problems re: smbfs on the samba mailing list.  When it finally came in on the bugs page, they said to use cifs instead, now that is not working right!  

If anyone has found a fix for this, I would love to hear it.

G

----------

## mb

hi,

http://www.mail-archive.com/samba%40lists.samba.org/msg48684.html

2nd link on the page links to a kernel-patch for cifs..

hth,

#mb

----------

## MrTV

hi,

I am using 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 and experience the same problem. I also tried to patch my kernel sources but it fails partly.

```

patching file fs/cifs/CHANGES

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file fs/cifs/CHANGES.rej

patching file fs/cifs/cifs_fs_sb.h

patching file fs/cifs/cifsfs.h

Hunk #1 FAILED at 90.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file fs/cifs/cifsfs.h.rej

patching file fs/cifs/cifspdu.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1694 (offset -2 lines).

patching file fs/cifs/connect.c

Hunk #2 succeeded at 781 (offset -2 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1398 (offset -2 lines).

patching file fs/cifs/fcntl.c

patching file fs/cifs/file.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1516 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 1540 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 1613 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #4 succeeded at 1649 (offset 1 line).

patching file fs/cifs/inode.c

```

To which sources should this patch be applied?

Timo

----------

## donking

Does anyone have info about whether this patch is working or not? If it somewhere works, please post. I've patched the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9 with above mentioned patch, which should use the same inode numbers on both server and client. I really don't know if the kde prob is related to this, but I hoped. In my case it seemed not, but maybe someone made it up working, maybe even without the patch.

thanks in advance

-klimklim

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *MrTV wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> [...]
> 
> To which sources should this patch be applied?
> ...

 

Without looking at the patch I would assume the vanilla kernel.

----------

## zeb

There is a KDE / kio bug open at:

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92347

Vote for the bug to give it the attention it deserves.

----------

## merky1

Looks like the KDE folks have picked up on the issue... 

Latest workaround here...

http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux-cifs-client/2004-December/000612.html

----------

## taiger

 :Crying or Very sad: 

I have the same problem cifs /kde3.3.1

but my kernel is 2.6.10-rc2-mm4

----------

## zeb

The problem persists in 2.6.10-rc3, but this workaround did the trick.

----------

## taiger

ok, i'm rebuilding my kernel,

thanks

----------

## taiger

thanks, now cifs work.

Cifs Is very fast.

Bye

 *zeb wrote:*   

> The problem persists in 2.6.10-rc3, but this workaround did the trick.

 

----------

## taiger

 :Shocked: 

cifs is very fast but also very dangerous

I open two file with Quanta ad this file are deleted,  sizes are 0kb.

thanks to backup system, my work is save.

I mount dir as:

echo "mount.cifs //xavier/webapps xavier/webapps/ -o uid=tigre,gid=users,dmask=770,fmask=770

but now umount all cifs.... 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

----------

## Vermyndax

Can anyone tell me what they executed to get this to patch?

----------

## taiger

you can manual patch the file, comment two row of cifsfs.c and recompile yoour kernel.

Bye

 *Vermyndax wrote:*   

> Can anyone tell me what they executed to get this to patch?

 

----------

## merky1

Looks like 2.6.10-gentoo-r1 fixes the problem.

----------

